# iMac screen stays black



## jo_dadday (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello,

Someone just gave me an iMac which doesn't turn on properly. When I press the power button, the light comes on and it goes through the normal whir and dhirr of the boot-up process, but nothing happens to the screen.

Could someone suggest what might be wrong? I obviously don't have warranty, so bringing it in to my neighborhood apple store wouldn't help much.

This is what I know about the computer:
17" iMac (Early 2006)
1.83 GHz Intel Core Duo processor
512 MB RAM

Thanks,
Kelso


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Silly thought, but have you tried turning the brightness up yet? You could also start the Mac and then hold down the command-option-p-r keys all at once before it bongs, and keep holding them down until you have heard 3 more bongs and see if the screen comes to life. I'd also hold a flashlight up to it after it's on, or have it in a really bright room, and see if you can see any faint images. If you do, it means the back lights are bad, and you will have to let Apple fix it. Also they support video out, but you need to buy an adapter, and then plug a monitor into it and see if anything shows up. If it does, the LCD is bad, if not, then the video card is bad, and Apple will have to repair it.


----------

